# New Quarter mile times



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

I went to Lebanon Valley dragway and got 4 runs in 05 M6 cold air intake res delete axle back SLP diablo sport tuner summit under drive pulley street tires 2700 RPM launch. Car weight 3595 driver 220-3815

1 reac.690 60ft 2.201 330 5.815 660 8.762 mph 86.08 1000 11.264 
1/4 [email protected]

2 reac.053 60ft 2.082 330 5.682 660 8.635 mph 84.59 1000 11.112 
1/4 [email protected]

3 reac.474 60ft 2.202 330 6.001 660 8.962 mph 84.30 1000 11.44 
1/4 [email protected]

4 reac .211 60ft 2.068 330 5.690 660 8.664 mph 84.14 1000 11.178 
1/4 [email protected]
under drive pulley still holding on-----Danfigg


----------



## Godspeed (Oct 12, 2011)

danfigg said:


> I went to Lebanon Valley dragway and got 4 runs in 05 M6 cold air intake res delete axle back SLP diablo sport tuner summit under drive pulley street tires 2700 RPM launch. *Car weight 3595 driver 220-3815
> *


Is it just me or is that really light?
how does a 400hp car only go 107 in the quarter mile.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well first of all it's not necessarily 400 RWHP. It's 400 at crank.

Secondly, it isn't just horsepower that gives you results in the 1/4 mile. Tires, A4 or M6, Stock Stall or Aftermarket, and The 60' is a huge deal there.

A good 60' will usually be around 1.5-1.7.

People are putting down near 115 mph with over 400 RWHP.


----------



## Godspeed (Oct 12, 2011)

I was just commenting on the mph (which, as you can see, isn't that heavily influenced on 60'). F-bodies, weighing about the same, with 100 less hp and shallower gearing and about the same weight (a little more) roll down comparable or better mph.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

And I was commenting on the fact that the mph depends a lot on the different variables involved. I have not seen a low to middle 400 hp GTO run more than 119+ mph. Our cars are very heavy and like I stated, many variables involved. The biggest being the driver mod.


----------



## Godspeed (Oct 12, 2011)

The car must be heavier than 3600lbs (actual weight) if it's trapping 115mph with 400rwhp and a 6spd (or 107mph with 400 crank hp out of an M6), especially with mediocre to poor 60' tires.

A 1.5 sec 60' on a stock GTO is... outstanding and likely requires slicks and/or suspension upgrades.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Godspeed said:


> I was just commenting on the mph (which, as you can see, isn't that heavily influenced on 60'). F-bodies, weighing about the same, with 100 less hp and shallower gearing and about the same weight (a little more) roll down comparable or better mph.


GTOs are about 300lbs heavier.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

welcome to the world of drag racing so many variables I had a 20 mph head wind and I also have 28 inch tall tires in the rear. These tires used to hook but know im overpowering them. I saw crazy times that day I saw a 13.22 at 115 mph this car was a ford fairmont with a 302 and 308 gears then I saw a 12.50 at 108 mph this was a honda civic. As for the weight of my car I removed the back seats the oil pan guard and emptied the trunk no spare ect. and with a 1/2 tank of fuel. I have kooks axle back and remove the res for an H pipe so I did loose some weight. I didnt really power shift like I should but then again I have to drive it home as well so I may also be driver mod.---------Danny


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

What is "power shifting"?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Leaving your right foot in the gas while clutching and shifting.
I've seen some people do it amazingly fast, but I don't do it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Don't do it if you don't plan on replacing your clutch and or transmission


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

danfigg said:


> I went to Lebanon Valley dragway and got 4 runs in 05 M6 cold air intake res delete axle back SLP diablo sport tuner summit under drive pulley street tires 2700 RPM launch. Car weight 3595 driver 220-3815
> 
> 1 reac.690 60ft 2.201 330 5.815 660 8.762 mph 86.08 1000 11.264
> 1/4 [email protected]
> ...


I ran very consistant right off the highway [email protected] with drag radials with just a few bolt ons with my A4 hitting high 1.9 60's. I ran 12.9 over and over again. It would have done better if I gave it some cool down time but I ran like 6 runs and left. So get some drag radials and you should do much better with the 107.98 trap speed especially being able to launch it a little better with the 6 speed.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Don't do it if you don't plan on replacing your clutch and or transmission


I agree with you Falco. But, throwing your left foot down on the clutch for .0001 of a second, as you let off the gas can be just as bad lol  And we are all guilty of that arty:


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I have slicks I broke my rule of not bringing them because I had no way to get them down there. My one friend bailed on me and my other friend who has a truck decided at the last minute to go and I was already on the road, my slick were in my basement and really didnt want to inconvieniance any one. At least I now know that My car definately needs slicks and that the tires I have now are gonna spin. The underdrive pulley I put on really made an improvement (charges at 14.1 at idle). Next will be headers and that will be a winter project. With the mods I have now with slicks im sure a 13. 0 to 12.95 is possible----danny-------Cai, res delete -H-pipe, kooks axle back slp tuner and empty out the car of unnecessary sh1t


----------

